# A sea view



## nittram 1 (Mar 9, 2011)

A sea view
is painted in acrylic 
i hope you like it
FROM PAUL


----------



## AngelPancake (May 18, 2011)

Looks just like a dream I had..this is scary haha. Amazing work love the colors.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It does have a very dreamy quality. All your work does. Nice use of colors!


----------



## johnbriner (Apr 7, 2011)

I have to concur with both Angel and Chanda. This piece has a dreamlike quality. I'm just having trouble seeing the lighthouse. Other than that, this is good.


----------

